# WebApp vertikal scrollen



## Dimax (6. Feb 2019)

Guten Tag,
Seit ein Paar Wochen versuche ich eine kleine Web App zu schreiben.
Das Programm ist zwar fertig,aber es gibt Darstellungsprobleme.
Die App wird auf der Breite korrekt angezeigt,aber in der Höhe wir am footer abgeschnitten und ich kann nicht nach unten scrollen.Ich denke es ist per dafault verbotten.
Zum soomen habe ich folgendens geschrieben.
`<META NAME="viewport" CONTENT="width=device-width, initial-scale=1.0, maximum-scale=2.0">`

Wie kann mann das vertikales scrollen erlauben.


----------



## Soloeco (6. Feb 2019)

Moin,

hast du denn ein ScrollView in die Oberfläche integriert?


----------



## Dimax (6. Feb 2019)

Soloeco hat gesagt.:


> hast du denn ein ScrollView in die Oberfläche integriert?


Leider kenne ich mich nicht so gut damit aus,deswegen noch kein ScrollView integriert((
Meinst du so was wie FlexBox?


----------



## Soloeco (6. Feb 2019)

Scrollview ist quasi einfach ein Pane/Panel auf dem andere Komponenten platziert werden können. Eigenschafft von diesem Scrollview ist es, wie der Name bereits sagt, dass Einstellungen getroffen werden können, ob gescrollt werden kann oder nicht.
Schau dir mal das hier an, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter: https://www.viralandroid.com/2015/11/android-scrollview-example.html


----------



## Dimax (6. Feb 2019)

Danke für dein Tipp,passt aber nicht ganz für mich.
Ein großes Programm und nur für Android.
Habe mich bisschen informiert und in CSS mit

```
html,body{ 
    margin: 0;
    padding: 0;
    width: 100%;//es gibt Variante diese Werte auf vh zu ändern zmb.  100vh;
    height: 100%;
    text-align:center;
    font-family:Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;
    font-size:12px;
    font-weight:normal;
    background:url(../images/bg-body.png) repeat center;
}
```
 experimentiert.Dann kontte ich scrollen aber die Seite hat sich nicht im inneren gescrollt,sondern das Fenster mit der Seite konnte man bewegen.


----------



## Soloeco (6. Feb 2019)

Achso, du meinst keine App auf dem Handy. Wird das Scrollen bei HTML und CSS nicht automatisch gemacht bzw. vom Browser geregelt?


----------



## Dimax (6. Feb 2019)

Ja das was ich gemacht habe, ist keine Native APP ,ist nur kleines Programm für Zeiterfassung vom Handy aus.


Soloeco hat gesagt.:


> Wird das Scrollen bei HTML und CSS nicht automatisch gemacht


Wenn das so ist,kann man das auch ausstellen,ich meine könnte ich das unabsichtlich machen?


----------



## Soloeco (6. Feb 2019)

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht mehr. Was genau möchtest du erreichen?


----------



## mrBrown (6. Feb 2019)

Es geht um reines HTML und CSS, völlig ohne Java?



Dimax hat gesagt.:


> Wenn das so ist,kann man das auch ausstellen,ich meine könnte ich das unabsichtlich machen?


Ja, kann man unabsichtlich machen. Vermutlich hast du irgendwo die Höhe eines Elements begrenzt.

Dazu solltest du mal dein Problem zeigen, am besten als SSCCE.


----------



## Dimax (7. Feb 2019)

Das Problem lag an Ratchet.css. 
Ich habe diesen Satz auskommentiert und war alles in Ordnung.
`<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="css/ratchet.css">`
Sieht schön aus ,aber jetzt muss ich nachschauen, wo die das scrollen aus gemacht haben.
Danke mrBrown und Soloeco.


----------



## Dimax (7. Feb 2019)

Hab gefunden .Im css steht `body{position:fixed` geändert auf absolute ,geht.


----------

